# I had to decide: Operation VS waiting...



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2008)

Soo... I'm sure some of you will remember that I had surgery about 6 weeks ago (that long already?!), on my back- a pilonidal abscess. I was told at the time that this likely wouldn't fix the problem long term, and I would need another 'more definitive procedure' in the future. They originally wanted to wait 3 months before referring me but that was just too long for me so with my private healthcare I arranged to see a consulant privately yesterday.

His opinion was that I could either wait and see if I heal now from the previous surgery, and hope that it doesn't come back again, but I've been doing that now for the past 6/7 years after 6 surgeries, and it hasn't worked so far! The other option is to go for further surgery, PAINFUL surgery. I wont go into gory details unless anyone wants to, but it basically involves moving skin from the nearby area over the wound and stitching it all up. Apparently there's about an 80-85% success rate of it staying healed up for good and the abscess/sinus not returning ever again... Well, I like the sound of that!

I had to weigh up the inevitable severe pain, plus 2/3 whole weeks of not being able to sit, or walk around much at all, VS it _possibly_ healing up, and _possibly_ not coming back... But then I thought that right now I can't work anyway, due to my other health issue, so I have the time (so to speak) to recover properly. Plus, what if I did nothing and then it came back in a year or so, when I have a new job/animal care course I want to do, and it messes things up then? Plus I have the healthcare to do it privately now, where they would keep me in hospital for 3-4 days to make sure I was healing properly, whereas on the NHS I'd have to wait months for it to be done, and most likely sent home after 1-2 days.

So, I decided to go for it andmy date for surgery at the moment is 2nd April!! :shock:I'll be in for 3-4 days, will be on lots of pain relief thankfully (something I was worried about), and my mum and Steve will have to do a lot of looking after me, if they aren't bored of that already lol! 

I'm TERRIFIED of such a big operation and what if it doesn't work etc, but I think I need to give it the best shot of healing completely while I still can...

Now I just really need to find me some bunny pyjamas or something to go into hospital with lol 

Jen xx

P.s I did find a forum for people who suffer with these pilonidal abscesses/sinuses, and posted there, but they obviously aren't as friendly as you lot as I've not had one reply yet lol!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 13, 2008)

oh my I hope it works so that this can all be over with. :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree that it's best just to get it over with. We'll all be pulling for you!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope this works! I know whatever they did to my niece has helped but she still gets sore now and then and it's been awhile.

Painful - YES.... and you will need help. 

Keep us posted as to what is going on.


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 13, 2008)

I would have chosen the surgery too but sheesh, I am so sorry you have to deal with this :?On the other hand if you get to get nice bunny pjs... Lol j/k. Seriously, I hope it will all be worth it in the end. Surgery terrifies me :?Not that I need it... But just the thought of it...

Good luck! And omg, that was quick :?I hope you have time to prepare mentally. My best friend is waiting for a hysterectomy and she is all prepared mentally and then they cancel on her. How freakin annoying :grumpy:I hope it goes smoothly for you :rose:


----------



## trailsend (Mar 13, 2008)

You definately have all our support! I understand why you choose the surgery option, and I would have too. I hope this works out. I am waiting to have surgery too, but it's a big operation here with dozens of critters needing my daily care. :shock:I am glad you will be well taken care of you have lots of friends here to help pass the recovery time! I truly hope this goes well and you get some relief. You sound just like me! a good pair of jammies is the first thing I ever think of - and if they have bunnies on them - PERFECT! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your support guys! :hug:

Yeah, I'm definately sure I'm doing the right thing.... I think, lol. I guess I'm just really worried about all the pain and stuff... but now is the time to do it. 

I guess you'll see me on here a LOT more than usual after theop, as long as I can work out how to use my laptop whilst lying down LOL! But I'm sure you've got some moaning to come.... Sorry in advance!

Ms Binky, I kind of wish I didn't have the time to prepare- I've now got 2 weeks to look at horror stories on the internet, and worry about it! 

And Trailsend, the reason I need pyjamas is cos I never normally wear them lol, just a t-shirt or something to bed, so I'm gonna need something a little more substantial for a hospital! Can't seem to find any bunny ones though...

Thanks again guys, I'll be sure to keep you updated!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2008)

Ugh! Poor Jen! I would have chosen the surgery too. I'm sorry to hear you'll be miserable for so long  Will they be able to get you some good pain meds? If I were closer, I would come over to help cheer you up and care for the bunnies! I know this surgery will be a big one, but hopefully it will be the LAST one and you will be all healed afterwards! You certainly deserve it.


----------



## bunnydude (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope this procedure works out well for you. Given the options and information that you have, I think you definitely made the right choice.


----------



## polly (Mar 13, 2008)

I hope the surgery goes well and it fixes it for you. AT leats privately they will give you lots of drugs


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh Sweetie...I REALLY hope everything goes perfectly and you never, ever have to worry about this again. It would be nice for you to be able to live out your life without that pain anymore...

I'll be praying...:hug:

And YES...keep us updated, ok?

We love you!!

Rosie*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2008)

Gosh I hope they will give me the right drugs lol! I think I'll definately get morphine, and my mum's a nurse so if she thinks I need more, she'll have no problem telling them to give me more lol! I might enquire about having 'gas and air' if necessary, which I think is entinox? Might have spelt that wrong! I just know that in my previous ops the nurses have said 'ooh you should be getting gas and air in this much pain!' but the anaethestist has to write it up, so I'm gonna ask him before hand to write it up in case I think!

I just want people to know though, that I have nothing against the treatment that the NHS provides!Some people I tell that I'm going in privately automatically think I'm being snobby or that I'm super rich! It's just that I have the private healthcare through work for free so I might aswell use it and get treated quickly, and leave the NHS beds for someone who really needs them. I have had a fewbad experiences in an NHS hospital, but these have mainly been down to the staff being overstretched and there not being enough room, never down to the staff taking care of me. In fact my mum is an NHS nurse! 

When I was in hospital last month, the nurse who looked after me in recovery had to put up with my rambling for ages. I told her about my dizziness and how I was likely to lose my job etc and she was really sympathetic, and when she took me back up to the ward, she came over and said 'I just want to say that I really hope it all works out for you, and I'm sorry that you're having such a rough time with work and everything, but you never know, it might open all sorts of doors for you. It's been a pleasure to meet you'. And then I just cried! :tears2:

Oh and Shiloh, if you can't make it over, that's ok! Just send Rory and Tallulah to keep me company! :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 13, 2008)

That's wonderful that you have such great care (mom being a nurse, and having nurses that are so caring). That's so sweet that the nurse encouraged you that things will work out...

:hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 13, 2008)

Jen, I'm not sure that you want Rory and Tallulah visiting you right now! It turns out Tallulah has mites and they would make you very itchy in addition to being in pain. I call the mites my little bunny security system since now no one wants to bunnap them :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2008)

This reminds me, I had an open reply to your blog going lol, but Waterloo Road (GREAT drama over here) distracted me! 

I have an answer though: Send her over with the treatment! 

:roflmao:


----------



## momofmany (Mar 14, 2008)

I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. I really hope this surgery will be effective for you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 15, 2008)

Ooohhh Jen, I think you're brave - it must be hard making a decision when you KNOW it's going to be painful. Still, I think you're doing the right thing. And you know we will be here for you (as well as your bunnies, of course )

My advice, stay away from the gory websites 

Jan


----------



## mezeta (Mar 16, 2008)

awww poor honey,

Don't worry it will be over and done with before you know it. Keep away from the gory websites, come and talk to us and look at rabbit blogs instead. 

Do you have a Primark near you? They have lots of bunny pjama's in the one near me so bet they would in your one if there is one :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone :hug:

I'd say the pain is the one thing I'm worried about. But, I'm expecting the worst- I'm expecting it to be worse than my most painful operation yet, where it hurt to even breathe lol, so I figure if I expect the very worst then it can only go up from there! 

Oooh thanks Amy, I've been looking online for some, but couldn't find any! I had a look in Matalan yesterday but they didn't have anything much. I'll have a look in Primark when I get chance! Although our Primark is really disappointing, we went to the one in Birmingham when I was up there a few weeks ago and it's MASSIVE! It's not fair! 

P.S all these replies on here from people, and on the pilonidal.org support forums? Only one reply! :disgust:I know which gets my vote, expert or not! Maybe it's better I don't hear of other people's experiences lol and scare myself...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, less than 48 hours to go now.... I think it's fairly safe to say I'm pooing myself over it! :?

I went to the hospital today to attend a 'pre-admission' clinic, which basically asks lots of questions etc to make sure you're fit for the surgery. I told the nurse that I was worried about pain relief due to the amount of pain I've been in before, and she said that if I speak to the aneasthetist (sp?) then they should give me a morphine pump. So basically I just press a little button which delivers morphine right into my IV thingy every time I want it (it locks out so you can't overdose)... and that's made me feel a LOT better, to know that I wont be left in screaming agony like before... 

I'm quite disappointed that my bunny pyjama hunt was fruitless... I wont be able to wear pyjamas, as I wont be able to have anything on my bottom half lol due to where the op site is, so I got a couple of nightdresses, my mum also got me a dressing gown, slippers, cardigan, and jogging bottoms to wear when I get home.... We also got me a pile of magazines today to help with the boredom... 

Also, my mum saw a notice in the hospital that says they have WiFi!!! :shock:So depending on how awake I am lol, I might get Steve to bring my laptop in if I'm able to use it... that would help a LOT, cos I just know I'll be so bored and isolated, and that way I'd be able to keep in touch with my friends, and RO and stuff....

It sounds silly to be going on about these things, but it helps take my focus off the actual operation, and all that sort of thing....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 31, 2008)

I've had you in my thoughts eventhough I haven't had much time lately to post. I sure hope things go really well for you and you feel much better soon! 

:hug:


----------



## Orchid (Mar 31, 2008)

I just wanted to say good luck and I will be keeping you in my thoughts...I went looking for PJ's online for you, but I guess it is a bit too late now. Just incase I will add the links though...Sorry I didn't see your post sooner 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N9H6UA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://happybunny.orbitearthstores.com/ttc/happy-bunny-sleepwear/cPath/27.html

http://www.crazyforbargains.com/frandjosnbuf1.html


This was funny and I am sure probably not what you were looking for but I thought it might bring you a smile

http://www.pinkbunnypajamas.com/


----------



## trailsend (Mar 31, 2008)

I just wanted to wish you good luck and let you know I will be thinking of you. And Orchid those bunny jammies are really cute! I think I need to get some too 

Jen - I hope if you are feeling well enough you will be able to use your laptop to help you keep connected with friends and not feeling isolated. Hospitals are never fun. 

Good luck! *Hugs*


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh darn, this all came so quickly! Are you still going in on the 2nd?Oh Jen, I hope this operation will help you. You are such a sweet person, I wish you wouldn't have to deal with this. Big hugs to you, please give us news when you can. :hug::rose:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh, goodness! Time sure flies! I'm really sorry you have to go through this  Hopefully it will fix everything... I'll be thinking of you! My MSN e-mail is [email protected] if you have MSN and get to use your lappy in the hospital. We can chat! I will tell you corny jokes! You won't have to worry about laughing and hurting your wound though because they probably won't be very funny :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 1, 2008)

Good luck.

They should have Patientline there, which is TV, radio, internet, games and all sorts. They had that when I was there recently and they should have it in every hospital. It's great! I found on mine that RO was no blocked, lol, so we might see you sooner than you think. 

I'm glad you asked about pain killers and they will give you a morphine pump, that is really good.

Good luck. I'm really hoping it will be all worth it in the end.

Maybe sure you get your boyf and family and friends to pamper you like no tomorrow!

Thinking of you.

x


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. Good luck.ray:


----------



## mezeta (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about you my end as well. hoping it all goes well. Wow it has came around so quick. But at least you can go and get it over and done with and after no doubt Steve and your mum will spoil you rotten, and you can have lots of snuggles with the bunnies.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Orchid (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wanted to send some well wishes your way..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2008)

:bigtears:

Aww bless you all. Thank you so much for your support, it really means a lot to me!

:group:

I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner, I've been trying to get the house into some sort of order, so that I don't have to worry about it while I'm in hospital, or when I get home. I'm gonna be lying down for 2 weeks and I don't want to be looking at mess the whole time lol! 

Shiloh, I will add you to MSN! Thanks! So you know it's me, my address is [email protected], anyone else feel free to add me as well if you like 

Flashy, I'm gonna be in a private hospital (I have private healthcare through Orange, who I work for), I'm not sure that they have those patient line thingys? I remember when I went into Frenchay (NHS) a couple of years ago and my bed had one, but I was 10p short of the change for a card, I was sooo gutted lol! I think that the rooms at St Mary's have tv's in them, and telephones as well, although you have to pay for the phonecalls yourself. 

Orchid, thank you soo much for finding those links! Bless you! I really like them, even though it's too late, it might help relieve my 'recovery shopping'. I'll have to check to see if they ship to the UK though... 

I think I've got everything ready, I had a nice meal tonight, Sea Bass, fennel and purple sprouting brocoli, as I can't eat after 8am tomorrow, I've got all my nightwear, dressing gown etc packed, face wipes etc as I wont be able to get up to wash myself I don't think, tons of magazines... Only thing to do is to add some more music to my iPod to listen to.... 

Argh! I just wish I could go to sleep now and wake up when it's all over! Then again, I said that 2 weeks ago and it's gone by quickly. I'm sure tomorrow will be here before I know it (can you tell I'm trying to stay positive? I've actually been a mess today lol :?)

Thank you all so much, I feel like I have some true friends on here :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2008)

Jen, do you have any books to read? If you haven't read Watership Down yet, that would be a good one to pick up or have Steve or your mom pick up! There's a second book, too, Tales from Watership Down. Maybe some nice bunnies will take your mind off things.

Are you feeling nervous? How many hours until you go in? The whole time zone thing kind of messes things up. Are you going in on April 2nd or 3rd? 

:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, do you have any books to read? If you haven't read Watership Down yet, that would be a good one to pick up or have Steve or your mom pick up! There's a second book, too, Tales from Watership Down. Maybe some nice bunnies will take your mind off things.
> 
> Are you feeling nervous? How many hours until you go in? The whole time zone thing kind of messes things up. Are you going in on April 2nd or 3rd?
> 
> :hug:



Lol, tell me about it, I get confused when I read your blog too! Well, it's midnight here now pretty much exactly, and I've got to go into the hospital at 1pm, and then my op is scheduled for 3pm... so I think it will be about 6/7am over your way when I go into theatre? :?So I've got 15 hours to go... eeek! 

I've gota couple of books, and some girly magazines (Cosmo, a staple...) and also a couple of magazines on amateur photography lol, I kind of want to know more about it, and figured this would be a good time! I did actually think about reading Watership Down, as I haven't yet, but I don't want to read anything sad lol, I'm trying to keep it as lighthearted as I can! 

I'm feeling really nervous, in a kind of want to get it over with way, I honestly don't know if I'm terrified, upset or what! I just want to get it over with and then take all the pain and boredom of recovery that comes my way! That's what I'm most worried about I guess... I've had 6 other ops before, so I'm used to how that goes, and I have every confidence in my consultant, so I know he's going to do a good job... The morphine pump comforts me as well!

xx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I pray it all goes well! Now its your bunny's turnto take care of you!


----------



## Marietta (Apr 2, 2008)

Jen, I just want to wish you good luck with the operation, I trully hope it radically resolves the problem, be strong and think positively and all will go well!  Marietta


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm guessing you're out of surgery and awake by now! I hope it doesn't hurt too bad! I am sending you a cyber popsicle:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Not actually Jen, but Steve here...

She's asked me just to post quickly that she's out of the operation (has been for about 5 hours now). She's in quite a bit of pain, but is having a sleep now - the operation did go well though so hopefully long term she'll feel the benefits...

Thanks for all the nice messages she'll be really made up to read them when she makes it online,

Steve


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Jen just had an operation and is in pain and she's thinking about RO! That's dedication.

Take lots of good painkillers and get well quickly. Lots of good thoughts coming from across the pond.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm happy to hear the surgery went well! 
arty::headflick::woohoo

How many days will she be in the hospital?

Rory and Tallulah send bunny kisses!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Hope #7 is Lucky and no more operations after that! :bambiandthumper


----------



## trailsend (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm glad you are out of surgery O.K. Jen! Rest up I hope those pain meds help you! 

Hugs from me & the herd


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 2, 2008)

:happyrabbit::woohoo I am glad everything went well! Goes without saying but get well soon!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you for updating us! I've been thinking about her all day and worried! Is she home? or in the hospital?

Give her a hug from me and tell her I'll miss her cheerful posts while she's away! 

Get well soon!!! ink iris:


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Steve, thank you for coming in and giving us news. I'm sorry to hear that she is in pain. I really hope it was worth it this time! Give her many hugs from us please


----------



## mezeta (Apr 3, 2008)

GET WELL SOON JEN!! :bouquet::sickbunny:



When can you go home, hope those nurses are treating you well I just read your facebook message if they are not I will personally come down to Bristol and :duelJessica and Dexter asked me tosend you a hug :hug:and here is a big hug from me as well :hugsquish:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greta (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been following this, but every time I've tried to post, my computer eats it... Anyway, I hope your recovery is speedyand the nurses give you lots of ice cream (or something you do like if you're not fond of ice cream) :hug1


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Today's Update From Jen's bedside:

'Say thanks to everyone so much, I'm still stuck in here, lots of pain, nurse are mean etc and missing our bunnies a lot and can't waits to get back to RO'

Still no definite date for when they'll let her home, but she'll be straight back on here no doubt...

Steve


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 3, 2008)

I love that she is updating us through you, Steve! I thought I'd be sitting here worried sick about her for a few days at least!


Tell her that she needs to stay right there for now. When they did my niece's surgery they sent her home that afternoon (the USA is bad like that) and she was miserable and a mess for several weeks. The hospital is where someone needs to be with this sort of wound.

*hugs from the USA!*


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 4, 2008)

Mean nurses :nonono: Sorry to hear she's in pain! Is she comfortable enough at least to read her magazines and stuff? Is the wound doing okay so far? And Bo, can't believe they'd let your niece go home right away after a surgery like this...


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 5, 2008)

Any chance Jen will make it home for the weekend?


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Steve, send some hugs to Jen for me please. Oh and you can keep one for yourself for being sweet enough to update us all


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm home!

I came home aound 12ish (it's 16.45 here now). This will probably be quick cos I feel really rough and might not be talking a whole lot of sense! :?

The operation went well, or at least, it went to plan. I've not managed to see it yet, as it's had a dressing on the whole time. There was a small drain in it but they took that out yesterday (eugh!). 

I did have a morphine pump, but they took it away after one night as I'd used quite a lot- it was working, but I was just in sooo much pain. The nurses on the first night were mean- in recovery they barely spoke to me at all, only to answer whenI asked for water (and even then she 'forgot' once as she was too busy talking to her friend) and the rest of the time just gossiping with another nurse about where she was going on holiday All night nurses were coming in to take my blood pressure etc, and not one of them spoke to me. apart from to ask my pain score. Not evena 'hello, how are you feeling?'. Nothing One of them asked me my pain score once (they ask you to score it from 1 to 10) and I said 7, as it was pretty bad. She just looked at me and said 'you do realise that 7 would be really really awful pain? 10 is supposed to be the worst pain you've ever had' and I said 'well it's not the worst pain I've ever had, but it is pretty horrible' and she just huffed and walked out Then I needed the toilet and had to use the chair thing with a bed pan, and one of the nurses got annoyed cos I couldn't make it to the toilet- I could barely stand up. I later heard her doing the handover with another nurse in the hallway, moaning about how I'd not been able to take myself to the toilet and how I was supposedly in so much pain but I'd managed to eat a sandwich, etc. I spent most of the night crying, wondering why they all hated me so much, in absolute agony, and unable to sleep a wink 

Luckily the nurses were a lot better the next day, apart from one who helped me to the toilet, and when I got faint, told me to sit on the edge of the bed :shockid she not know where I'd just had surgery?!!

I had to fight to get some good painkillers after they took the morphine away, and I only slept a few hours last night, the first time after the operation. I don't really remember how I kept myself occupied, I read a couple of magazines, but I think I just laid there feeling out of it most of the time! :?

Anyway, I came home today, and mum helped me wash my hair. The car journey was uncomfortable, I can't sit down at all so I had to lie right across the back seat on top of some blankets holding on the whole way. I've pretty much been lying down since I got home, I can't stand up for longer than a couple of minutes or I feel faint and sick, and need help to get to the bathroom or anywhere still. I've only just got the energy to switch my laptop on and come online...

So there you go! I guess at least it's over with now, I just have to recover... At least I have the good painkillers at home that work, that they wouldn't let me have without a fight in there 

Thank you soooo much everyone for all your posts, and messages etc, it really means a lot to me. It cheered me up in there when Steve text me to say that you'd all replied with stuff 

:group:

And sorry if none of that makes sense or seems long-winded lol, I really have no idea what I'm doing right now at all! 

Jen xx


----------



## Flashy (Apr 5, 2008)

:hug:

I'm sorry it was rough, but hopefully you will recover better at home 

*keeps talking to you on msn*


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Ugh, i feel nauseous just reading your post. How horrible it must be! Yuck! I'm a terrible grouch when I am sick or not feeling well. Imade a scene when I was hospitalized and wasn't allowed up to go to the bathroom. They wanted me to pee, in a bedpan, in bed??? And there was an old man right beside me? Noooooo way! Finally they brought in the chair for me. Didn't like that there was only a curtain separating me from the old man but oh well... Had the nurses treated me like that, they'd probably have ended up in the bed next to mine. :baghead


----------



## Marietta (Apr 5, 2008)

It's good to be back home! Speedy recovery! Hope the pain goes away quickly...

Marietta


----------



## mezeta (Apr 5, 2008)

awwww honey I'm so glad you are back home. EVIL NURSES! I can't beleive they could be so mean, thank gawd your back home. Bet the bunnies are glad to see you  SO GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK!!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks you guys. I missed this place too! Although I would have been in no fit state to post here the past few days (I barely am now lol), you would have gotten some strange things! I sent a secret text to a friend while I was in there, telling her I was ok, etc, and at the end I randomly put 'what did you say about the sock?' for no apparent reason! :?

The nurses being mean really upset me, I just couldn't understand why. I was in tears most of the night, and the next morning I was still really upset and kept saying to my mum 'I just don't understand, what have I done?' Luckily the next night there was a much nicer nurse on, and last night too, and the other day nurses weren't as bad. It wasn't fun though. They sent me home with a questionnaire thingy about the care I received, so I'll be putting quite a bit in there! 

I still feel quite terrible. I've been lying on the sofa all day, but because I can only lie on my side, it's made my legs start to really ache. But when I get up to try and stretch them a bit, I feel really dizzy like I'm going to faint and have to lie down again. I picked up Mouse earlier and had a cuddle, until I felt close to collapsing and had to put her down. I feel sad that I can't get on the floor and play with them at all, I think they're mad at me for leaving them 

I guess that this is only just the start of the recovery and I've got a while to go yet, I'm just fed up of being in all the pain and being ill and stuff already! Steve is looking after me really well though, taking care of the buns, cleaning the house, getting the shopping, and helping me to the bathroom etc etc....

And woah, I've written a whole load again when I only meant to write a few sentences. Doh! :?

Ill Jen xx


----------



## trailsend (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jen - 

I'm sorry you are feeling so awful! I guess it's to be expected, but I sure hope you are getting relief. I'm so sorry those nurses were mean! I know how you feel. I had to go to the hospital tonight, I've got an infection, and the nurse was yelling and snapping at me. I don't know why people that don't give a **** get into that profession - but it happens a lot, and I hate when I see it. I've come across a lot of mean nurses and it makes me so angry. The last thing a sick or in pain person needs is the person who is suppose to be taking care of them acting like a you know what. You shouldn't have to deal with that!

I'm sure your buns will forgive you - they know you are hurting, and they are probably just worried about you. I'm glad Steve is taking good care of you. 

Hugs


----------



## Flashy (Apr 6, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> 'what did you say about the sock?'



This is great! I sniggered to myself about that for a long time.

Just to amuse you back, when I was in hospital the other week, I too was very out of it and asked my mum if I was a member of the Starship Enterprise. I don't remember asking her and I don't even like Startrek,but she said that when she said no I looked very relieved and went back to sleep. lol.

Look forward to maybe helping you pass time on msn again today, I also hope you managed to get some decent sleep.

Hang in there hun and try not to focus on the whole recovery thing, focus on a manageable amount, such as the next half an hour or so, you'll get there and we'll help you.

x


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 7, 2008)

Jen, sorry I missed this. How are you feeling today?

There is nothing worse than being in hospital with unfriendly nurses - just when you need to feel cared for most :X. Hope your bunnies are giving you lots of kisses . 

Feel better SOON!!

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks you guys :hug:And Jan, don't worry lol, you've had enough going on yourself moving to Canada and all!

Today, there's really only one word to describe how I feel:

OOOOOOOUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHH!! :tears2:

I am in serious amounts of pain today. It's not surprising really, I got a good look at the wound yesterday when my mum changed the dressing, and most of it is black with bruising, and there's a lot of swelling there. I couldn't really see well enough to count, but in total there's about 30-40 stitches? I can only lie on my side, can't sit at all, and every time I move I feel the stitches pulling, and it disturbs the bruising 

Apart from a few trips to the bathroom, I've been in the same position on my side on the sofa all day, with my head and chest turned upwards, and the laptop balancing on my hips, surfing RO. That's all I can do :cry1:

I've taken all the painkillers I'm allowed, as regularly as I can take them, but it still hurts so much! I hate this! 

Sorry to moan you guys!

I forgot to mention, on top of all this stress, Steve had a call from our letting agents who manage our house earlier. Our landlord is most probably going to sell our house, and we'll be getting notice sometime this week giving us 2 months to leave. So now I have to house hunt while I'm recovering, and we've got to work out where to find more rent each month from, given that rent has gone up a lot since we've been living in this house, and it's now around Â£100 more a month for the same sort of size place in this area. It's like the powers that be decided that we didn't have enough stress at the moment! 

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 7, 2008)

Aw, sorry to hear you're still hurting a lot. That sounds really darn unpleasant. Can you lie on your stomach? Though that doesn't really allow you to do anything with your hands! 

Maybe everyone can suggest their favorite movie and Steve can go rent some for you to watch? If you haven't seen them, I'm pretty fond of the Pixar movies. Even as a kid, I didn't like Disney movies much, but I love Pixar and some other computer animated ones. I like Cars, Ratatouille, Finding Nemo, Monster's Inc, the Shrek movies (especially the 2nd) and the Toy Story ones best, if that helps. They're all quite up beat so maybe they can take your mind off things a bit! 40 Year old Virgin, Dick (a comedy made a few years ago about Richard Nixon, it stars Kirsten Dunst and Michelle... something or other), Chicago, Hot Fuzz, and Mating Habits of the Earthbound Human are some of my favorite cheerful movies.

Sorry to hear you guys have to move! Is housing hard to come by in your area? I'm glad you have two months though and not just a couple weeks or something! Sure did come at a bad time though. I hope you find a place you like even better than where you live now!

Rory sends kisses and snuggles, he's sitting with me now.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 7, 2008)

:hugbut gentle hugs)

I did try to talk to you again on msn but it wouldn't let me send you a message, it kept telling me it had failed.

Hang in there hun, baby steps, look at the present, not the future.

x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2008)

You know Shiloh, this is gonna sound really weird, but.... I don't really like films! :shock:I mean, I do watch them, but I just never ever feel like sitting down on my own and watching one all the way through, I get bored! That's bad isn't it? To fill my day I watch a lot of cookery programs (also bad,I know!) and hang about online. I could lie on my stomach, but it's not that comfy, it means I can't watch TV or anything either 

Thank Rory for the bunny kisses, they are much appreciated! My buns seem to have forgiven me a bit now lol, I managed to put Barney on the sofa earlier, and just about knelt on the floor and cuddled him for ages, which was nice. I'd miss Barnicuddles! Chalk and Mouse have been to 'visit' me on the sofa too, and Chalk told me what she thought of me being away for so long and being in so much pain by eating the shoulder of my nightdress LOL! 

I dunno, I guess it's just going to take a bit of time, but the pain is just so distracting, it's hard to domuch else I knew it would be really painful, but it's hard to imagine how bad it will be in advance! :X

And yeah, housing isn't really difficult to come by, its more finding something in our price range that's difficult. We'll have to find more money each month to get something similar to what we've got now, when we really need something bigger, so Steve has a bigger room to work in, and there's more living space... I guess something will come up eventually, it's just going to be stressful in the meantime worrying about it! 

ARGH!! Is all I have to say lol!


----------



## polly (Apr 7, 2008)

:hug:so sorry you are sore that sucks. Also typical NHS helpfulness from the sound of things poor you.

You will just have to indulge in plenty of chocolate (well it always makes me feel better :nod)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 7, 2008)

*polly wrote: *


> :hug:so sorry you are sore that sucks. Also typical NHS helpfulness from the sound of things poor you.
> 
> You will just have to indulge in plenty of chocolate (well it always makes me feel better :nod)



Lol Polly, the thing is, it was private! I paid (or well my employers insurance company paid) for people to be horrible to me! 

But yes, I think that chocolate is the way forward!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Have they ordered you to take baths and soak it or anything? 

I hope this goes as planned in the healing stage and you don't have to suffer with it anymore! 

:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm sorry guys, I've been meaning to update this! I don't know why I kept forgetting, it's not like I never get chance to come on here! 

All I can say is: OUCH. And, I don't think 7 is going to be my lucky number 

I've been in lots of pain all week, varying from just bad to really bad, lying on the sofa crying unable to do much kind of bad.

Yesterday was AGONY. I was in lots of pain in the morning, then I took my usual shower (Bo B Bunny, I'm not allowed to bath, I have a shower and leave the dressing on so the water pressure doesn't disturb it then take the dressing straight off afterwards and my mum comes round pronto to change it- she's a nurse!). Anyway,I was in so much pain after that, I don't know how I managed to lift my legs to get out of the bath. All I could do was lie on my front on the bed, crying so much, because I couldn't even move to reach my painkillers. I managed to take a look at the wound in the mirror and I knew it wasn't good. It looked all red and swollen, where the stitches are. Steve had to even help me get dressed because I could barely move.

My mum came round, and took one look at it and called the hospital where I was last week. She was convinced it was infected. I'd also been REALLY nauseous and hot all day. They told us to go straight in, and so I had to lie on the back seat of the car, and my gosh, every bump we went over was sooo painful 

The kind people put me back in my old room! the doctor looked at it, and spoketo my consultant, who was typically playing golf. He decided it was infected as well, and the upshot was that I was sent home with more painkillers, and very strong antibiotics, Metronidazole. They make me really sick, and very spaced out... 

My mum looked at it again today and said that she doesn't think the stitches will hold, as the skin edges are coming apart. I'm due to have the stitches (37, we counted!) out on Wednesday, and we think that once they're out, it'll just break down and I'll be left with an open wound again. I'm so upset, because that inevitably means another operation at some stage, even if it's to re-stitch it, and I'd really started to believe that this might have been the last one... I don't really know what to do about it anymore... The pain hasn't been any better today either 

:cry1:

Sorry to go on so much, actually I feel quite ashamed of myself now for moaning so much when other people are going through so much more than me! :?


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 13, 2008)

Go ahead and moan all you want!! You are going through so much pain that I couldn't imagine doing it.

You are being so brave and so strong. 

I have been thinking of you and praying that you get better. I really hope you don't need another operation.

--Dawn


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't feel bad, you have every right to be upset! I'm sorry you are in so much pain, that's awful! I wish you weren't. Wish I could help. 

All of our paws, hooves, and ears, are crossed here for you Jen. I hate that you are suffering. :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2008)

Goodness, Jen, don't apologise. I can't imagine the horrors you're going through - I am absolutely no good with pain at all - and I am just so sorry that it doesn't seem to be getting any better painwise. It's good that your mum is a nurse and can
tell when things aren't right, and it sounds as though Steve is a good'un

I will be keeping you in my thoughts and hoping things get easier 

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone :group:You've all been so great, and it helps a lot more than you know 

I just don't know what to do anymore I'm scared to move now in case that makes it any worse somehow by pulling the stitches. I didn't get to sleep untilabout 5.30 this morning cos it was hurting and I think I was scared to sleep in case I moved in the night or something and disturbed it even more... I'm so scared to have my stitches out on Wednesday, I know it's going to be really painful, because it's so painful whenever anything touches it at the moment... 

I'm just soooooo sick of this! ARGH!!! :grumpy:And the worst things are I can't even relax with a glass of wine in the evening because of all the stupid pills I'm taking lol, and I've got no money either so there's none of the buying myself nice things on eBay likeI did last time! :XBunny blogs and photo philes are my only consolation!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

Hon, that's a bad surgery and a worse place to heal. The skin they say is like trying to sew wet tissue paper. My niece was in a lot of pain also and was for a long time. She still has to be careful of sitting for too long on hard surfaces and such.

I think you will be better from this but I think it's going to be a long healing process like hers was.


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear you are in such pain. I've been thinking about you and your surgeries and hope you heal soonl. :bunnyhug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you had such a hard time falling to sleep, Jen! Just think, in a few months this should all be over and you'll be healed and you can get back to doing what you want to do. Is your pain any less bad than yesterday?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 14, 2008)

Shiloh, no, I'm not in any less pain today! It sucks! I've been soo tired today as well but I've tried to nap and I just can't get to sleep... it's really odd. I think it must be cos I'm so worried about this and stress and upset about other things as well... Normally I'd have a nice hot bath with candles and lavender bath bombs when I can't sleep and that always really helps but I can't have a bath... :cry1:

Bo B, yeah I've heard that analogy as well, that's why they've not stitched it before I think... this operation was a drastic measure! The good news I suppose is that the side bit has just about healed quite well, the stitches basically go across the top half of my butt horizontally, and then join the middle bit which goes in a kink of oval shape over the middle. The stitches that are horizontal on the side are ok, and the skin has healed, but it's the skin in the middle that's not looking great and possibly infected. (Sorry if that's too much information for anyone!) I'm going to get Steve to take a couple of pictures of it later for me, and keep taking pictures regularly so I can track how well it is or isn't healing, and also maybe post them on the pilonidal.org forums so that people who have this op in the future can see how it's done... don't worry I wont post them here lol!! 

When, oh when will this all be over?!!?!!


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get your honey to buy some lavender oil....a couple drops on each of his finger tips and a gentle massage of your temples and maybe even a few drops massaged into your neck at the base of your skull


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh you poor thing I am feeling very queasy and sore just reading your posts. You'll have to forgive me, I only skim through them cause I don't handle these things so well. I'm nauseous just from reading about the stitches prob not holding... *Happy thoughts, happy thoughts* 

I haven't been bugging you on msn because I don't want to bother but I am thinking of you and I hope your pain goes away very very very soon :?:hug::rose:


----------



## mezeta (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey honey,

How are you doing today? Sending you a hug xxx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

It will be better soon. Just remember thatthe pain istemporary and that eventually you will feel better from it. :hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Jen,

Just want to say that I really hope you are done with this mega pain business very, very soon. I feel horrible for you. I just can't imagine.

Sending well wishes to you. I hope all this is over soon.

Crystal


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone....

nermal, my 'honey' has not been so sweet of late lol, I doubt he'd be up for that! He's realyl stressed and fed up of having to do everything round the house I think, he's been super grumpy with me recently and moaning at me all the time I feel so bad!

**** Ms Binky, and other people who are squeamish may not want to read this bit too carefully, sorry!*******

I had the worst day EVER today....:tears2:

I went to have my stitches out at the hospital. The consultant looked at it and thought it looked ok, and would heal up fine once they were out, he said he couldn't see that it was infected like it was at the weekend. Anyway, the nurse came to take them out, there was 36/7 of them in total, and most of them had become embedded in my skin due to them being in so long... AGONY. Some of them weren't too bad, most of them were excrutiating, and some of them had me screaming in pain. My mum had to hold me down for most of it. She said that there were tiny abscesses all along where each stitch was, and that the knots for the stitches had become buried under my skin, so the nurse had to pull them out with the tweezers... :XTHEN, she sprayed the whole thing with antiseptic spray, to help it heal, and it felt as if she had just set if on fire! 

:bigtears:

Then, as if that wasn't bad enough, we stopped off at my doctor's surgery on the way home to pick up more painkillers and my certificate for my absence from work. The sick note hadn't been written, so my doctor came out and called me into his office. As we got in there, I noticed that my legs felt a bit damp at the back. I put my hands there, and they came back covered with blood :?I'd somehow bled through the dressing, through my pants, through my trousers and down my legs (we later found out it was all over the car seat too)... so the doctor showed us into the nurse's room, and she had a look, but couldn't see where it was coming from and didn't want to interfere with it too much. We went home andI changed, and called the hospital who wanted me to go back up there! We went all the way across town back up there again, and they redressed it. They said that it should be ok now, but to keep an eye on it.

God, what a day! I'm knackered now, and it's really hurting still, although I haven't got the pulling from the stitches now luckily. It bled from one of the tiny abscesses that the stitches had made, although there was a LOT of blood...... :?

I just don't understand why these things always have to happen to me?!! Lol.... Oh, and I'mso shattered because once again I couldn't get to sleep until gone 4am.... 

Sorry if that was too graphic for anyone by the way! :hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 16, 2008)

What an awful day!  That sounds soooo painful. Are they sure you don't have an infection? I hope they're right! An infection would make things so much worse. I'm kinda glad you didn't know how painful the recovery from the surgery would be ahead of time because you would have been dreading it even more and maybe wouldn't have gone for it... hopefully this surgery will fix everything! And poo poo on Steve for not being so nice. Yeah, he has to wash more dishes and care for the buns, but I'm sure you'd rather be doing all that stuff than being in pain all the time! I can imagine taking care of the house and a sick girlfriend is stressful, but it's not your fault and how he's behaving is making you feel worse.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 16, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> What an awful day!  That sounds soooo painful. Are they sure you don't have an infection? I hope they're right! An infection would make things so much worse. I'm kinda glad you didn't know how painful the recovery from the surgery would be ahead of time because you would have been dreading it even more and maybe wouldn't have gone for it... hopefully this surgery will fix everything! And poo poo on Steve for not being so nice. Yeah, he has to wash more dishes and care for the buns, but I'm sure you'd rather be doing all that stuff than being in pain all the time! I can imagine taking care of the house and a sick girlfriend is stressful, but it's not your fault and how he's behaving is making you feel worse.



Poo poo on Steve indeed! I feel so bad though, cos I know he's got so much work to do, and he's got deadlines to meet, but he's just so grumpy though! It's his birthday on Friday, and I want to make him a cake, even though I'm not up to it really. I needed a cake tin, so I needed a lift to a kitchen equipment shop, and obviously I'm not really able to travel at the moment, in fact the only way I can is to lie arcoss the back seat of a car. My mum was busy, so I asked Steve for a lift, and the response I got? 'I don't know why you're bothering with all this, I neither want nor need a birthday cake so what's the point of even going there?' I felt so sad, especially cos the whole reason is that I wanted to get a special tin so I can make a cake shaped like a rabbit! I do talk to him about it, and I get an apology, but then the next day it always goes on the same.... And yes, I'd much much rather be able to keep the houseclean and take care of the bunnies, but Ican't and it sucks! We haveestate agents coming round om Friday and our house is a mess, and they're coming to valuate our housefor the landlord (including our own letting agency) so it needs to be tidy. Steve refusesto do any cleaning, saying that it's not important enough, so Idid loads yesterday and I've got loads to do tomorrow...Couldn't do any today cos of all the goings on! I guess that's a whole other topic though! :?

Yeah, they're sure I don't have an infection... I think! :shock:I'm soo glad I didn't know what it would be like either, cos I would have had a hard time deciding lol! My mum kept telling me that having the stitches out would be fine, and I'm glad she did, because had I known the pain, I would have refused and just left them in!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, maybe Steve will understand more now that you have had the stitches out and how they were.... and all that.

If he has any doubt - you tell him I'll tell him how it was for my niece! :X

I'm glad the stitches are out - still, the pain isn't going to go away very quickly.

They worked on the end of your spine - your spine has all of your nerves in it. So, common sense would tell you that nerves aren't going to be real happy with what was going on and will be super sensitive to most everything!

I do hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh gosh...i'm sorry for what your going through....just reading that made me go ohhhh ahhhhh....you poor thing.

Cheryl


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I just read through this thread. My older brother had trouble with those things all of his life. You were really wise to have it taken care of, but I'm so sorry that you're going through all of this agony. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers. {{{BIG, GENTLE HUGS}}}}}


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2008)

Jen, I am so sorry that things are so bad. I think I would've fainted if I'd seen all the blood! 

Could any of your friends help with the housework? It may give you and Steve a break.

Sending (long distance) hugs and good vibes!

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 17, 2008)

Jan, thank you! I would ask my friends and I'm sure my best friend would come round and help, but silly me, I don't want to bother her by asking... lol! Silly me... 

Steve's been a LOT better today... we talked last night, and I told him that his behaviour recently had reminded me of how he was right before we broke up last time... At first he was horrible again but about an hour or so later he'd obviously had time to think about it all, and apologised for being so horrible, and promised he'd try and be nicer. And he has today! He's not been grumpy once, which sounds silly seeing that it's only been one say, but its a lot for him! Usually I've been shouted at least once or more by now....It's not so much that I want him to do more round the house, more that I want him to acknowledge that things need doing rather than just simpy saying that it's not important, and to be nicer to me...

Anyway, the pain has been a bit less today, which is good, I'm still not able to sit at all, but at least I can move a bit and lie down without being in pain! I also got sleep last night as well, woo! I've done loads of cleaning and chores today though, and now I feel sooooo sleepy, I can barely walk around and can barely keep my eyes open! It has been bleeding quite a bit still though... I've had to change the dressing twice today so far... In fact, I wonder if the recent infection and loss of blood isn't what's making me feel so tired? I'm normally dragging my heels to go to bed at midnight, still wide awake, while tonight, Steve's pulling an all-nighter to meet a deadline, whilst I'm tucked up in bed already, just replying to my messages! :?

I'm soooo sorry for anyone that I've grossed out with all these recent posts lol! 

Jen xx


----------



## trailsend (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm sorry you are still having such a hard time and are hurting - it's been a long road for you. The thing with men is sometimes they can be terribly unsensitive and not really realize it. I'm getting ready to have a surgery done, and sometimes when I say I am hurting it seems like Kevin is mad at me, which makes me upset. He finally explained that he's upset I am hurting, etc. etc. (oh and can't fix it, that's a big thing with them ) but they just don't express themselves well - at least most of them don't! It comes across totally wrong and very often mean. I'm glad Steve has been better.

I sure hope things continue to improve pain wise and you start healing more. Get some rest, it's good for you! If you can get it Hugs!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 20, 2008)

Soooo.... anybody wanna guess where I ended up yesterday morning?

Yes, that's right... back at the hospital again!

There's a section on the side from where they took the stitches out, the bit where they originally took the flap of skin from has opened up, like we feared it would. I'd been feeling absolutely awful- constantly nauseous, and a really bad temperature since Thursday night. My mum was scared to leave me after she was here Friday morning cos she was certain I would collapse! Luckily I didn't... I did feel terrible though, I wasn't in the same kind of pain that I had been in before the stitches came out but I was still really uncomfortable, and the kind of ill where you can't even go to bed, you just don't know what to do with yourself?

Anyway, my mum looked at it yesterday, and wasn't happy. She's been a nurse for about 30 years, but she's never seen one of these operations before, and was really concerned. She was worried it would all turn out to be nothing, but the hospital thought much the same! The on-call doctor looked at it and thinks that it will probably open up further, but there's nothing much that can be done to it. He said that it could either be re-sutured, or opened up further, debrided and left to heal on it's own..... *sigh*.... He spoke to my consultant, and he said to call his secretary asap tomorrow morning and she'll set up an appointment for me to see him early this week as soon as possible... My follow up wasn't meant to be for 3/4 weeks yet, and now it's a couple of days! The pain has got worse since then as well... I was back on the strong painkillers last night....

I dunno... this thread should have died long ago.... (I'm sorry!) I just get the feeling that I'll be at 8 operations before long! 



P.S On the good side, at least I'm feeling better in myself- the sickness is still there, and I only got 3 hours sleep last night, but at least I can lie down without feeling restless and don't feel like I'm going to collapse all the time. And I've not been able to do a thing all weekend, so I've just been camped out on RO the whole time!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry that you're going through all of this....what a drag! ray:for your next appointment, and here's a :bouquet:that (hopefully) will make you smile!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

In the long run, I think it's probably the best thing - it's just a long and sometimes complicated procedure to heal. 

Don't apologize for this thread not dying. We want to know how you are doing and what's going on.

I sure hope things get better. :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 21, 2008)

:hug:Thanks you guys... I'm just paranoid, I don't wanna be boring you all with it! Or freaking you out with the gory details lol....

I've got an appointment to see my surgeon again on Wednesday at 3pm....

Until then, lots of this:

onder:

:waiting:

:dunno


----------



## mezeta (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh no I am just reading your recent posts, sounds so painfull, How are you feeling today? sending some hugs for you (gentle ones) xxx


----------



## mezeta (Apr 21, 2008)

P.S we need some piccies on Jens wonderful world of wabbits :biggrin2:... 

But only if you feel up to it!!!! xxxxx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 21, 2008)

*mezeta wrote: *


> P.S we need some piccies on Jens wonderful world of wabbits :biggrin2:...
> 
> But only if you feel up to it!!!! xxxxx



Lol Amy! Ok, well they're up now! 

I'm feeling pretty rubbish today- it's getting more painful in that area actually, which isn't good! And I really should be starting the packing now... I just can't bring myself to do it...:?


----------



## mezeta (Apr 21, 2008)

I love the pics!

Oh dear I wish there was something I could say or do to make you feel better, I googled to try and find some funny jokes, they are really bad I can't find any good ones but here they are anyways

CINDERELLA AND HER CAT

After a fulfilling life with the now dead prince, she sits upon her rocking chair, watching the world go by from her front porch, with a cat named Bob for companionship. One afternoon out of nowhere, appeared the fairy godmother.
Cinderella said, "*Fairy Godmother, what are you doing here after all these years*"?
The fairy godmother replied, "*Cinderella, you have lived an exemplary life sinceI last saw you. I'm prepared to grant you three wishes*."
Cinderella was taken back, overjoyed, and after some thoughtful consideration, she uttered her first wish:
"*The prince was wonderful, but not much of an investor. I'm living hand to mouthon my disability checks, and I wish I were wealthy beyond comprehension*."
Instantly her rocking chair turned into solid gold. Cinderella said, "*Ooh, thank you, Fairy Godmother*"
The fairy godmother replied "*it is the least that I can do.What do you want for your second wish*?"
Cinderella looked down at her frail body, and said, "*I wish I were young and full of the beauty and youth I once had*."
At once, her wish became reality, and her beautiful young visage returned.Cinderella felt stirrings inside of her that had been dormant for years.
And then the fairy godmother spoke once more:"*You have one more wish; what shall it be*?"
Cinderella looks over to the frightened cat in the corner and says, "*I wish for you to transform Bob, my old cat, into a kind and handsome young man*."
Magically, Bob suddenly underwent so fundamental a change in his biological make-up that, when he stood before her, he was a man so beautiful the likes of him neither she nor the world had ever seen.
The fairy godmother said, "*Congratulations, Cinderella, enjoy your new life*."With a blazing shock of bright blue electricity, the fairy godmother was gone as suddenly as she appeared.
For a few eerie moments, Bob and Cinderella looked into each other's eyes. Cinderella sat, breathless, gazing at the most beautiful, stunningly perfect man she had ever seen.
Then Bob walked over to Cinderella, who sat transfixed in her rocking chair, & held her close in his young muscular arms. He leaned in close, blowing her golden hair with his warm breath as he whispered....."*Bet you're sorry you neutered me*."

Erm the others are even worse, I will prob end up making you feel worse than you did.

Ohh I have another idea (I'm sorry I'm usesless I don't know how to post the link) but if you go onto google and type you tube interesting rabbit momo it will come up with it, theres a few video's on there called interesting rabbit 1 2 3 etc and some are quite good because she has put some music in the background and the rabbit is soo cute.

Oh dear I'm not really all that good at cheering people up, hope you start to feel better soon, If I lived nearer I would be coming around to give you a hand with your packing xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I'd forgotten about it somewhat until Shiloh asked in my blog how my back was doing, and then I thought I'd dig it up and update it. This is copied and pasted from my blog, but here's the update:


*MY BACK IS ALL HEALED!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOO!!!!!*

I went to see my consultant/surgeon a few weeks ago and basically he said that it all seems to have healed really well and is all ok... and he thinks that I *hopefully* *SHOULDN'T NEED ANY MORE SURGERY!!!*

After nearly 7 long years of operations and infections always hiding round the corner I am sorted.... I still have a few aches and pains there but he thinks that's normal and may take some time to go completely, given how much muscle etc they moved during the op :shock: Also, basically the op moved a chunk of skin/flesh etc from the side of.... erm, my 'back' (low down lol) to the middle, to cover up the existing hole and make it shallower, to prevent any other infections starting. Well basically, if you touch the middle bit, it feels as if you are touching the side. A while ago I had this itch that I thought was on the side, but couldn't find it anywhere, but it was in the middle!! :shock: That's pretty freaky. I mentioned it to my consultant, and he said 'hmmm, yeah... sorry about that!' Lol! He said it might always be that way, and apologised, but it was because they had to move the nerves along with the skin and stuff. It doesn't bother me too much, it's just a bit strange lol! Either way, I pretty much love this guy for finally fixing me up... He also looks JUST like David Gilmour, the singer/guitarist of Pink Floyd? That makes him even better in my books lol! 

Anyway, rambling now... I just forget about it until some one asks, and then I realise how happy I am about it! :biggrin2:



So... yeah.... healed! :biggrin2: I still have my balance disorder to work through, but this had been bothering me for nearly 7 years now, and I was always worried on some level that it could crop up at any time. It will always be in the back of my mind, but for now I can go about my life without worrying have I done a dressing? Do I need to shower to clean it? Is it bleeding? etc etc which feels SO great!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 4, 2008)

That's great! I'm so glad that your back is better....it sounds like an awful ordeal to have had to go through, tho. Thank goodness you finally got relief. :highfive::hug1


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh Jen, I am so pleased for you. What a relief that you don't have this hanging over you anymore.

Pretty weird about the itch - guess you just have to remember to scratch where isn't itchy 

Jan


----------



## mezeta (Jul 4, 2008)

Yey thats gr8 news. so glad to hear it. :biggrin2:

ps loved the birthday pics and binkies, couldn't help notice your buns have a lot of the same toys mine do hehe


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 4, 2008)

That is simply AWESOME news Jen! I hope you never have to have anything done with it again!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

I am so glad. I just noticed this had been bumped.


----------

